# The OCD Garage G0704 Conversion Thread.



## OCD Solutions (Feb 22, 2021)

I joined a few weeks ago and keep meaning to take the time to type out a lengthy introduction and details on my builds but I find I am lacking the time for either these days.

I converted my first machine around 7 years ago and keep doing upgrades and improvements so it's ever evolving and as I upgrade one machine, parts kick downstream to upgrade another. Somedays I wish I had never started down this path, other days I wish I had spent more and done it better the first time.

I am currently shopping for a new set of double nut ballscrews and am likely going to buy the kit from Heavy Metal this time.

My current system is sounding pretty rough and my rear mount Y axis Stepper just doesn't work in this new enclosure and so the new kit will get me much higher tolerances and let me shift the whole machine back another 6" and get me the proper clearance from my doors to clear my 4" vise.


----------



## Boswell (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.   GREAT Shop!


----------



## OCD Solutions (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you, it's a tight space but I make it work.

I spent years refining my benches and configurations in wood and only recently started recreating them in aluminum.


----------



## macardoso (Feb 23, 2021)

Wow! Jealous of your shop! I also have a converted G0704; love your enclosure.

Welcome to HM, we are glad to have you here!


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. 
Fantastic space you have!


----------



## OCD Solutions (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks guys, I have tried many other forums on this subject over the years and it was @ChrisAttebery build thread that pulled me in here when I was researching how to add doors to my new enclosure.


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Feb 23, 2021)

And I thought that I was OCD.  ;^)

Thank you. I'm glad that you followed me in.


----------



## macardoso (Feb 23, 2021)

OCD Solutions said:


> Thanks guys, I have tried many other forums on this subject over the years and it was @ChrisAttebery build thread that pulled me in here when I was researching how to add doors to my new enclosure.


This is a pretty casual place to chat about your projects. Nobody really ever gets worked up on here.

There's a moderately large group of CNC guys here as well, although I'd have to guess a majority are more into traditional manual machines. Lot to be learned in that regard as well.


----------



## slodat (Feb 23, 2021)

What are you using for the control?


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome aboard OCD.  Glad to have you here and others have said, really nice shop.


----------



## OCD Solutions (Feb 23, 2021)

slodat said:


> What are you using for the control?



- Basic Mach3 package with a Gecko 540 driving a 1200oz Nema 34 Z axis and 540oz Nema 24 X and Y.
- I re-tasked an old Dell Optiplex 980 with an i7 and 19" touch screen for the interface.
- The spindle is a 1.5HP 3ph motor driven with a Teco 2HP drive. It has the belt drive kit so top speed is just over 7500 RPM.
- I've redone the limit switches 3 different times now and finally installed decent prox switches with quick connect cables.

I've been doing Industrial controls/Instrumentation and automation for 30+ years now in many industries but started this project while I was working for a German Automation company who builds robotic riveting machines for Aerospace. This is child's play in comparison but it helped me learn the job at a depth that set me above everyone else.


----------



## OCD Solutions (Mar 5, 2021)

My Heavy Metal double ball screw kit arrived today and the fit and finish is so much better than my original kit.

I didn’t pop for the precision bearing upgrade.


----------



## OCD Solutions (Mar 7, 2021)

I started swapping Z axis parts yesterday but the lube lines I installed made it a much more complicated process. Nothing major but a bunch of tedious changes to ensure clearances.


























Such a clean kit, I only wish this option was available when I did my first conversion.


----------



## OCD Solutions (Mar 7, 2021)

Tackled the X and Y axis today. I got the Y done easy enough including the lube line but now I have to figure out how to machine in the slot required to clear the dual ballnuts without a milling machine.

I bought a Milwaukee finger sander a few months back for a special project and it came in very handy today for clearancing the Y axis ballnuts so I’m guessing that I’ll handle the X axis with an angle grinder and then clean it up with the finger sander.


----------



## macardoso (Mar 8, 2021)

OCD Solutions said:


> Tackled the X and Y axis today. I got the Y done easy enough including the lube line but now I have to figure out how to machine in the slot required to clear the dual ballnuts without a milling machine.
> 
> I bought a Milwaukee finger sander a few months back for a special project and it came in very handy today for clearancing the Y axis ballnuts so I’m guessing that I’ll handle the X axis with an angle grinder and then clean it up with the finger sander.



Very nice. Do you know the accuracy spec and backlash spec on those screws? I've been running Roton brand ballscrews for 8 years now in my G0704 and don't have many good things to say about them - they're not really made for precision CNC applications. I'm probably going to scrape the entire machine this year and will probably replace the screws with something better in the process.


----------



## OCD Solutions (Mar 8, 2021)

Standard Ball screws are 16mm X 5mm pitch with a C7 tolerance.  +/- .1mm over 300mm
Premium Ball screws are 16mm X 5mm pitch with a C6 tolerance. 30 microns over 300mm






						G0704 – Heavy Metal CNC
					






					www.heavymetalcnc.com


----------



## rayburnracing (Mar 8, 2021)

This is my first post that I can remember making.  I'm usually more of a reader.  I wanted to say Nice Shop!  You're very organized and by the looks of things, out of room.  I'm in the same boat, out of room for even a bookshelf I'd like to add.


----------



## OCD Solutions (Mar 8, 2021)

Yes, I am all out of room, even with the extra bay on the garage.
I'd love to start selling off some things but I actually use all of it.

The Jetski's take up the most room and get used the least but there's no way I'll ever sell them.


----------



## slodat (Mar 8, 2021)

You have a lot of vertical space you could utilize. Looks good!


----------



## OCD Solutions (Mar 8, 2021)

Vertical space is good for storage, which I have a ton of up in the attic. What I need is more floor space!
I am collecting the parts to build a CNC plasma table but I have zero floor space to ever set one up.

Here's some "creative" storage space I integrated into my work bench.


----------



## OCD Solutions (Mar 10, 2021)

Chasing new SKF Spindle bearings today. 
32005 X/Q
32007 X/Q

Spoke to our bearing specialist at work today and gave him the part numbers and spec's.
4 hours later he says he has me a set coming. I followed up to make sure they are correct and I notice he shipped both in X instead of X/Q.


----------

